# Frostmoure VS Die Zwillingsklingen von Azzinoth



## .:Vodoo:. (30. Januar 2008)

Arthas und Frostmoure



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Illidan und die Zwillingsklingen von Azzinoth

wer ist cooler?
arthas nur ein flop?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder ist illidan nur ein wurm der sich in die windeln macht wen kel´jeaden kommt?
"ohhh ja mein meister ich mach den frostthron schrot bitte bitte lass mich am leben"

Welche Bösewicht ist Cooler und wer Stärker?
Welche beider waffen ist besser?


----------



## xinhun (30. Januar 2008)

cooler?illidan
stärker?illidan
waffe?frostmourne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (30. Januar 2008)

also ich find als spieler des bösen eine globale erderwärmung ziemlich gut^^


----------



## Nuggels (30. Januar 2008)

naja weil ich ja nen nachtelfe bin und ich auch dafür bin  das nachtelfen irgentwann als helden klasse demonen werden sollten bin ich  für illidan bei allem


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (30. Januar 2008)

xinhun schrieb:


> cooler?illidan
> stärker?illidan
> waffe?frostmourne
> 
> ...



soll man sich da illidan mit frostmoure vorstellen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hammaman70 (30. Januar 2008)

arthas
arthas
frostmourne 

arthas ist viel cooler als illidan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamforce (30. Januar 2008)

Arthas ist cooler(Also mal ehrlich, die geile Rüstung oder halb nackt mit Fledermausflügeln und Zombieaugen... Rüstung ist besser), er ist stärker als Illidan(hat er in Warcraft 3 bewiesen) und Frostmourne sieht um einiges besser aus als die Twinblades, ausserdem ist Frostmourne dazu eine mächtigere Waffe.


----------



## Hipora (30. Januar 2008)

Illidan ist cooler 
Aber Arthas stärker 
und das Schwert Frostmourne ist halt einfach IMBA laut story von wow macht halt unbesiegbar ^^


----------



## thegodfather124 (30. Januar 2008)

Arthas ist cooler 100 pro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Arthas gefiel mir von anfang an seine art und seine coolnes später...und erst recht die videos....Arthas ist einfach meine lieblingsfigur in wc3 deshalb denke ich auch das er stärker ist und das frostmourne stärker ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meatwookie (30. Januar 2008)

1. Enthaltung
2. Arthas
3. Frostmourne


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (30. Januar 2008)

mhhh ich glaube ich musste auch unterteilen bei den waffen mit cooler oder heftiger
dachte eigendlich nicht das arthas und frostmoure mehr votes haben
dachte eigendlich arthas wär so eine art witz figur^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dan strengt euch an blizzard das arthas und frostmoure cool aus sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (30. Januar 2008)

Arthas hat über Illidan gesiegt ----> Arthas ist stärker.
Arthas hat sein eigenes Volk verraten, obwohl er es eigentlich retten wollte ----> Arthas is cool irwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frostmourne ist die Waffe des Lichkönigs und die Blades of Azinoth sind "nur" ehemalige Waffen eines Dämons.

MFG Hinack


----------



## Nonameno (30. Januar 2008)

mich würd mal interessieren wie illi auf deinem pic die arme über kreuz bekommen hat ohne an der jeweils anderen waffe hängen zu bleiben oder sich selbst was abzuhacken Oo
naja
frostmourne
arthas is stärker aber als n811 spieler find ich illi ooler


@hinack

wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (30. Januar 2008)

ich find vom style her einfach illidan besser und sonst kommt man als wc3 spieler nich um die fakten rum arthas und frostmourne sind bei weitem stärker als dieser witz von illidan mit seinen zahnstochern


----------



## Davidor (30. Januar 2008)

Was isn Frostmoure? Kenn nur Frostmourne,trotzdem ist arthas cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (30. Januar 2008)

Nonameno schrieb:


> mich würd mal interessieren wie illi auf deinem pic die arme über kreuz bekommen hat ohne an der jeweils anderen waffe hängen zu bleiben oder sich selbst was abzuhacken Oo
> naja
> frostmourne
> arthas is stärker aber als n811 spieler find ich illi ooler
> ...



Was hab ich denn überlesen??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (oder meinst du meine sig?)


----------



## heavy-metal (30. Januar 2008)

jopp, wer wc3 gespielt hatt ( und das müsstn ja eigendlich alle)
würde wissen das arthas stärker is, aber auch vom style find ich arthas cooler, und die waffe is nochmal genausogeil wie arthas selbst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (30. Januar 2008)

Nonameno schrieb:


> mich würd mal interessieren wie illi auf deinem pic die arme über kreuz bekommen hat ohne an der jeweils anderen waffe hängen zu bleiben oder sich selbst was abzuhacken Oo



das frage ich mich auch^^
ist halt ein nachtelf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

besseres pic von ihm und arthas?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuggels (30. Januar 2008)

> mich würd mal interessieren wie illi auf deinem pic die arme über kreuz bekommen hat ohne an der jeweils anderen waffe hängen zu bleiben oder sich selbst was abzuhacken Oo



tja^^ vllt was da ja nen schlag mit frostmourne die er so  pariert hat oder einfach zum schutz^^
aber ich danke eher zum schutz musste genau die gleiche position mal beim Kampfsport machen.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Januar 2008)

Ich find Illidan toller. Schon seit WC3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Arthas ist stärker und seine Waffe ist auch besser.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (30. Januar 2008)

cooler?! Arthas   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
stärker?! Arthas   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
waffe?! The Twin Blades of Azzinoth   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furiaee (30. Januar 2008)

In allen dreien siegt Arthas


----------



## Nonameno (30. Januar 2008)

Nuggels schrieb:


> tja^^ vllt was da ja nen schlag mit frostmourne die er so  pariert hat oder einfach zum schutz^^
> aber ich danke eher zum schutz musste genau die gleiche position mal beim Kampfsport machen.


ohne schwerter kenn ich die bewegung auch
aber mit 2 so schwerterin in der hand...? Oo
naja...
jedem das seine^^

das pic da von vodoo find ich besser

@hinack ja die sig is gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuggels (30. Januar 2008)

ja ja^^ es is unglaublich aber ich muss mit 2 langstöckern kämpfen des is ultra schwer aber "nur" mit schwertern fand ich des langweilig^^


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (30. Januar 2008)

also meiner meinung nach ist arthas nur dank seiner waffe stärker...
hätten früher beide nur mit fäusten gekämpft hätte illidan bestimmt gesiegt...


----------



## Blezzed (30. Januar 2008)

Bin Iliidan Fan daher --> Illidan bei allem

zu nr1 find ihn cooler weil er im endeffekt alles für sein volk oder tyrande getan hat (gut ausser vllt bei der sache mit sargeras wo er seine augen "verkauft" hat) während arthas seinen vater ermordet und sein volk dem lichkönig preisgegeben hat mag sowas einfach nich^^ desweegen --> Illidan

zu nr 2 arthas is vllt im endvideo von tft stärker ABER als held konnte ich immer besser mit dämonenjägern als mit todesrittern --> deswegen Illidan

zu nr 3 find die zwillingsklingen vom style her einfach geiler (reinhaun würde zwar frostmourne mehr aba naja)
--> Illidan


----------



## Esgarothan (30. Januar 2008)

Arthas, Arthas, Frostmourne

Warum?

Den ganzen Werdegang von Arthas vom Guten zum Bösen und der Verrat an seinem Land obwohl er nur Gutes wollte, wird in Warcraft 3 viel detaillierter und (für mich) interessanter beschrieben als Illidans Geschichte. Illidan ist mir für nen Dämon auch zu sehr auf "Cool" getrimmt mit seinen Kriegsgleven. Arthas macht da schon nen viel mächtigeren Eindruck...


----------



## Cheffe! (30. Januar 2008)

ihr redet immer von den "coolen kriegscleven" habt ihr die in WC 3 schonmal näher angeuggt wie üutzig die da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. dagegen sieht arthas allmächtiges runenschwert gleich viel besser aus

MFG


----------



## Hinack (30. Januar 2008)

Nonameno schrieb:


> ohne schwerter kenn ich die bewegung auch
> aber mit 2 so schwerterin in der hand...? Oo
> naja...
> jedem das seine^^
> ...



naja ganz knapp vorbei^^ soll heissen "Wer Leeten kann ist klar im Vorteil"^^

MFG Hinack


----------



## Juudra (30. Januar 2008)

Cooler hmm glaub die legen es eher auf Bösartigkeit an und da hat für mich Arthas die nase vorn.Illidan hängt ja an Tyrande somit innerlich vlt doch nen kleines weichei ^^.Stärker ist auf jeden fall Arthas  hatter im wc3 Video gezeigt konnte zwar Illedan nicht töten aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden ^^.was Die waffen angeht find haben beide was so zwei zwillingsschwerter sind doch was feines aber Frostmourne ist halt das schwert überhaupt wenns um macht geht hmm da enthalte ich mich glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (30. Januar 2008)

sind das so fragen die man sich heute auf deutschen (grund)schulhöfen stellt?


----------



## Dan5ale (30. Januar 2008)

jeder der TFT gezockt hat weiß das Arthas DURCH Frosmourne, der Stärkere ist.
Cooler ist meiner Meinung nach allerdings Illidan ;-D


----------



## Blezzed (30. Januar 2008)

Ich hasse Arthas einfach ihn sollte man den verräter nennen


----------



## Abychef (30. Januar 2008)

Vom Style mag ich echt beide ^^
aber ich denke durchaus, dass Arthas stärker ist und auch dass seine waffe um einiges stärker is als die von illidan =)


----------



## xinhun (30. Januar 2008)

Dreamforce schrieb:


> Arthas ist cooler(Also mal ehrlich, die geile Rüstung oder halb nackt mit Fledermausflügeln und Zombieaugen... Rüstung ist besser), er ist stärker als Illidan(hat er in Warcraft 3 bewiesen) und Frostmourne sieht um einiges besser aus als die Twinblades, ausserdem ist Frostmourne dazu eine mächtigere Waffe.


cool dann lass ma nen deamonhunter gegen nen deathknight in wc3 zocken ... da bekommt der deathknight aber dick aufs ei!


----------



## Dreamforce (30. Januar 2008)

Kommt drauf an wie gut man seinen Helden in Warcraft 3 spielen kan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (30. Januar 2008)

xinhun schrieb:


> cool dann lass ma nen deamonhunter gegen nen deathknight in wc3 zocken ... da bekommt der deathknight aber dick aufs ei!


Der Deathknight da is aber kein Arthas und hat auch nich Frostmourne ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Hinack


----------



## DanielMK (30. Januar 2008)

Illidan ist Cool ^^


----------



## Rakelm (30. Januar 2008)

Arthas --- Was Sonst ?!
Arthas --- Was Sonst ?!
Frostmourne --- Was Sonst ?!

So What ?!!


----------



## Lerai (30. Januar 2008)

also ich find illidan cooler, auch von der story und so
die texte bei wc3 fand ich immer am geilsten
nur den sinn der  pandabärenköpfe auf den waffen hab ich nich so verstanden...

Illidan ist viel cooler, 
allerdings auch schwächer
die klingen sind auch viel geiler^^


----------



## 1ncredibuLL (30. Januar 2008)

erinnert mich irgendwie an freddy vs jason ._.
freddy= illidan
jason = arthas

schon allein wegen den waffen ^^


----------



## Nagostyrian (30. Januar 2008)

frostmourne rulez total
und bei der letzten begegnung hatte illidan ja noch nich die twinblades, aber arthas is trotzdem stärker 
und arthas lebt im eis
eis -> kalt
kalt -> cool
arthas = cooler als illidan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varek Varsson (30. Januar 2008)

Wie war das nochmal bei WC3 ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich denke es ist klar, dass der Lichkönig Arthas das imba wesen in WoW überhaupt ist.Ist so, war so und wird immer so sein, sonst stellt Blizz sich selber ein Bein weils nicht in die Story passt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. Januar 2008)

Arthas ist doch sexy... hrhr...

Ne Quatsch, ich würde meinen Arthas ist stärker, was auch irgendwo logisch ist.
Außerdem ist Arthas cooler, sein Outfit ist ziemlich stylisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die Kriegsgleven von Illidan, sehen einfach schöner aus, als die bisherigen Darstellungen von Frostmourne...


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (31. Januar 2008)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> frostmourne rulez total
> und bei der letzten begegnung hatte illidan ja noch nich die twinblades, aber arthas is trotzdem stärker
> und arthas lebt im eis
> eis -> kalt
> ...



auch wo illidan den schädel voin gul´dan nicht hatte hatte er immer noch die twinblades
so gesagt der hat sie schon lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
trotzdem ist arthas für mich etwas eine witz figur auf seinen "frostthron"^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



seit aber nicht so hart mit illidan er hat ja mal tyrande das leben gerettet (letzte misi nachtelfen bei wc3 tft)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ist wenigstens bischen cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murloc92 (31. Januar 2008)

ich finde Illidan ist viel cooler als Arthas 
aber leider ist Illidan auch schwächer als arthas auch wenn ich es nicht verstehen kann.
Das hässliche Bild das ich grade gemalt habe sollte zeigen wer von wem die Macht hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreatJ (31. Januar 2008)

wer WC3:TFT durchgespielt hat sollte doch wissen wer stärker ist


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Januar 2008)

frostmourn komtm erst mit wotlk, also wirds stärker

illidan is sowieso viel cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiligen (31. Januar 2008)

Ich finde Arthas cooler und Frostmourne auch es sieht aucht geil aus mit den ganzen runen aber stark sind die beiden gleich erst als Arthas zum Lichking wird ist er das mächtogste wesen Azeroths (WC3 TFT)


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (31. Januar 2008)

ok meine umfrage wer ist stärker ist bischen dämlich
besonders dämlich ist das arthas sich mit dem lichkönig vereint hat und jetzt ulti multi typ (bla bla) und vilt noch stärker ist als jeder andere

die umfrage sollte dan doch lieber lauten wer von den beiden cooler ist auch mit den waffen
dachte aber nicht das ein "normales" schwert besser ist als solche Zwillingsklingen


----------



## dragon1 (31. Januar 2008)

arthas ist starker,das wissen die die wc3 ft durch haben.
cooler ist ilidan(coolheit:1%,arthas:-100%)
frostmorne ist starker glaub ich
uebrigens arthas  ist total imba-re00r-mega-super charakter^^


----------



## Te-Rax (31. Januar 2008)

Ganz klar das Illidan Stärker ist. Ein normal Sterblicher hat keine Chance gegen einen Dämonischen Elben...


----------



## Nuggels (31. Januar 2008)

elben? ELBEN?!  boah  des nehm ich jetzt persönlich  wir sind elfen mit langen  ohren blauer haut und ruhiger stimme des is was völlig anderes -.-


----------



## Mulgo (31. Januar 2008)

@Hinack

\/\/3|2 13373|\| |<4|\||\| |57 |<14|2 1/\/\ \/0|273|1

Wer Leeden kann ist klar im Vorteil

Korrigier mich wenn es Falsch ist.
Weiß nicht ob das schon jemand vor mir erraten hat, hab den Threat nicht ganz durchstoebert.

@Threat
Arthas ist Cooler als Illidan, allein schon wegen der Stimme.
Und Frostmoure ist schon wegen dem Optischen besser als Die Zwillingsklingen von Azzinoth.


Mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (31. Januar 2008)

1)Arthas
2)Arthas
3)Frostmoure

Wäre ja wohl alles gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Epimenion (31. Januar 2008)

Arthas siegt bei Allem.
Bei der Sache mit der Stärke jedoch nur 1. aufgrund von Frostmourne 2. durch die Vereinigung mit Ner'zhul


----------



## Dragonsdeath (31. Januar 2008)

illidan ist ganz klar cooler als arthas aber arthas is einfach stärker
bei den waffen bin ich mir net so sicher meinst du jetzt vom style her oda eher vom dmg her(kann man sich ja denken wie stark die ist)^^
ich hab jetzt mal nach style beid er waffenfrage geantwortet

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aayla (31. Januar 2008)

cooler: eindeutig arthas (<3 seinen eiskalten stil und so)
stärker: auch arthas, wer wc3 gezockt hat weiss bescheid ^^
frostmourne > illidans klingen


----------



## Smithérs (31. Januar 2008)

ich muss da zu sagen das Arthas stärker ist, da man asu der Story das sehr einfach schließen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Nighthunter (31. Januar 2008)

Ich find Illidan fiel cooler weil er ne Affäre mit Tyrande hatte.
Ich find ihn auch stärker weil er (nachtelf is) mitgeholfen hat die Welt zu retten und auch Magtheridon unterworfen hat.
Die Kriegscleve is auch viel cooler weil es einfach 2 sind die syle haben.
(Außerdem hat sich Arthas vwerarschen lassen..................)


----------



## Schamll (31. Januar 2008)

artahs ist cooler stärker und frostmourne ist auch besser ^^


----------



## Neotrion (31. Januar 2008)

Illidan ist ein Nachtelf? hab ich was verpasst?
^^

Ich finde Arthas cool und stärker, aber bei der waffe kann ich mich nicht ganz entscheiden aber da würde ich das Frostdings sagen.

PS: habe nicht wc3 gespielt, habe nur den wc3 Trailer gesehen wo Arthas gegen Illidan kämpft.


----------



## Traklar (31. Januar 2008)

@ Neotrion 

Illidan Stormrage

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter^^ 

ich find Illidan cooler (seine Geschichte im WC-Universum ist besser) aber Arthas stärker und Frostmoure ist die ultimative Waffa


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (31. Januar 2008)

also ma ehrlich...der kleine blondschopf der füher mal pala war hatte bestimmt( weil pala bleibt pala) ne bubble an als er mit iilidan kämpfte daher:

1. illidan is cooler
2 illidan ist stärker
3. die zwillingsklingen habn style^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fledermaus (31. Januar 2008)

Heißt das Teil jetzt nicht Frostgram? Also ich finde Frostgram besser, ich finde so ein Zweihandschwert einfach stimmiger für einen Oberboss als wenn er mit irgendwelchen Doppelklingen rumfuchtelt.

Gruß Maus


----------



## Hepheisto (31. Januar 2008)

find illidan cooler,
arthas stärker,
jetzt stellt euch mal vor die Zwillingsklingen von Azzinoth im Aussehen von Frostmourne


----------



## DerMavgier (31. Januar 2008)

mal ne frage woher hat illidan die klingen?
hab das irgendwie verpasst. illidans geschichte idt mir ja bekoannt aber net der teil mit den klingen^^
naja aber arthas sit viel cooler. er hat einfach mehr style! leuchtende augen(immerhin hat er noch welche^^) und dann die rüstung. es gibt nichts geileres als das video wo er seinen vater killt in lordaeron.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (1. Februar 2008)

coolnes zwischen illidan und arthas ist schon bischen knapp
aber dachte nicht das frostmoure (frostgram hört sich finde ich voll dämlich an) cooler sind als die Zwillingsklingen obwol Frostmoure nur ein einfaches "schwert" ist..... sieht aberr für ein einfaches schwert sehr cool aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jahepi (1. Februar 2008)

Illidan ist cooler.
Arthas ist stärker.
Frostmourne ist besser.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2008)

Cooler ? Illidan
Stärker ? Arthas (kuk wc3 da pwnt arthas den illidan ;D)
welche waffe? frostmounte .. nur wegen der waffe ist arthas so stark geworden


----------



## Fabi_an (1. Februar 2008)

Also wer cooler von beiden ist, muss jeder selber entscheiden^^ Ist ja Geschmackssache. Aber ich persönliche finde Arthas cooler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Über die Gründe will ich mich etz nicht auslassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Sympathieträger sind trotz ihrer "Bosheit" beide finde ich.  Und dass die beiden nicht einfach von Anfang an böse waren, sondern Illidan von N811 zum Dämonen (wenn auch nicht komplett) und Arthas vom Menschen (Prinzen) zum "drittel Mensch, drittel UD und drittel Lichkönig/Ex-Orc Schami - Wesen" wurden, find ich auch super.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmm, Arthas hat Illidan besiegt, noch bevor er mit dem Lichkönig verschmolzen ist, ist also definitiv stärker als Illidan.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wo oder wie der Zwillingsklingen herkommen bzw. Illidan an die gekommen ist.
Aber Frostmourne finde ich besser. Immerhin hat es Arthas Seele gestohlen (verdorben?), wobei er mit ihr die Geißel vernichten wollte. Hat irgendwie ne größere Bedeutung als Illidans Klingen. (Meines Wissenstandes nach)

Btw: Coole Umfrage. =)

lg 

P.S: Wenn ich das jetzt abschicke, finde ich bestimmt wieder Rechtschreibfehler^^ Dafür schonmal ein dickes SORRY ^^


----------



## Arnorns (1. Februar 2008)

cooler: arthas
stärker: sind eig beide gleichstark (wer erinnert sich an die kleine zwischensequenz aus wc3 RoC in irgendeiner n811en kampagne wo beide gegeneinander kämpfen und illidan meint: so könnte das ewig weitergehn! was willst du? also wurde arthas erst mit seiner fusion mit dem nerzuhl so richtich imba das er illidan besiegen konnte)
bessere waffe: frostmourne


----------



## Raminator (1. Februar 2008)

ach arthas ist nur populärer als illidan


----------



## Davidor (1. Februar 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> coolnes zwischen illidan und arthas ist schon bischen knapp
> aber dachte nicht das frostmoure (frostgram hört sich finde ich voll dämlich an) cooler sind als die Zwillingsklingen obwol Frostmoure nur ein einfaches "schwert" ist..... sieht aberr für ein einfaches schwert sehr cool aus
> 
> 
> ...



Frostmourne ist nicht nur einfach ein Schwert. Es ist eine Runenklinge,mit der der Lichking mit Arthas Kontakt aufnimmt.
Ausserdem entzieht Frostmourne Arthas die Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (18. März 2008)

also ich glaube mal weil frostmoure schon in rl kaufen kann (und noch gut gemacht wurde) würden gern viele frostmoure statt die twinbaldes nehmen xD


----------



## Dunham (18. März 2008)

arthas ist ja mal ein ganz "cooler" im echten sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (18. März 2008)

Illidan Stormrage ist mein absoluter Liebling in der Geschichte von Warcraft...

Und ich finde es sehr schade das er jetzt einfach mal schnell im BT umgehaun wird =(


----------



## Ennia (18. März 2008)

naja style hin oder her, fakt ist, dass arthas und frostmourne machtvoller als illidan und die twinblades sind. wers nicht glaubt, sollte die story lesen!

Begründung: die twinblades sind nur poplige waffen von azzinoth (einem heerführer der legion), die illidan, nachdem er ihn besiegt hatte, von him gelootet xD hat. nach einigen 1000en von jahren hatte er dann auch genügend skillpunkte für dual-wield 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die geschichte von frostmourne ist umstritten. entweder der lich king hat das schwert in northrend gelassen, oder kil'jaeden. mehr ist leider nicht bekannt, jedenfalls ist das schwert von edlerer herkunft als die twinblades.

ach ja und die *vorläufigen* stats sprechen bände:

Version 1: blizzcon 07




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Version 2: keine infos, leider




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Frostmourne ist nicht nur einfach ein Schwert. Es ist eine Runenklinge,mit der der Lichking mit Arthas Kontakt aufnimmt.
> Ausserdem entzieht Frostmourne Arthas die Seele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




frostmoune ist der grund wiso arthas dmg macht und kein pala mehr ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sonst hätte der kampf so ausgesehen :
illidan sprintet auf arthas zu
arthas macht schild - > ruhestein
FUCK ich bin wieder ein lordaron -.- fu fu fu ^^


Also arthas pwnt illidan = stärker
style hat ein halb dämon trozdem mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber die waffe ist godlike .. wer sie hat sollte von ihr kontroliert werden xD


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (18. März 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> naja style hin oder her, fakt ist, dass arthas und frostmourne machtvoller als illidan und die twinblades sind. wers nicht glaubt, sollte die story lesen!
> 
> Begründung: die twinblades sind nur poplige waffen von azzinoth (einem heerführer der legion), die illidan, nachdem er ihn besiegt hatte, von him gelootet xD hat. nach einigen 1000en von jahren hatte er dann auch genügend skillpunkte für dual-wield
> 
> ...



das schwert da sieht nice aus mit dem tauren
besser als da beim sylvans lied


----------



## Programmchef (18. März 2008)

1. Arthas
2. Arthas
3. Frostmourne

is doch klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowMoonHunter (18. März 2008)

lord voldemort ist viel geiler als sauron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (18. März 2008)

ShadowMoonHunter schrieb:


> lord voldemort ist viel geiler als sauron
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


?????
bist im falschem film XD


----------



## Cerboz (18. März 2008)

Hammaman70 schrieb:


> arthas
> arthas
> frostmourne
> 
> ...



/signed

Zu dem ist Arthas schon "cooler" als Illidan von der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (18. März 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> frostmourn komtm erst mit wotlk, also wirds stärker
> 
> illidan is sowieso viel cooler
> 
> ...




/sign


----------



## Nesnah (18. März 2008)

wer sagt denn bitte das Arthas stärker ist als Illidan ? Nur weil er in Wc3 einen kampf gewonnen hat ? und den noch nichtmal zu ende gebracht hat? und seine ganze kraft geht nur von seiner Waffe aus .... hey kommt wenn man sagen würde was ist stärker Frostmourne gegen Illidan klar frostmourne aber Arthas gegen Illidan ? Arthas ist nur stark wegen dieser einen Waffe aber Illidan ist ein Magier oberster Güte....  achja udn falls ihr euch errinert in einem Kampf Mann gegen Mann aus einem Video von Wc3 waren sie beiden sich ebenbürtig. Ich denk mal wenn Illidan und Arthas unter gleichen Vorrausetzungen kämpfen Sprich arthas ist nicht der Lichkönig würde Illidan im sowas von den Marsch blasen.


----------



## dragon1 (18. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> frostmoune ist der grund wiso arthas dmg macht und kein pala mehr ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


rofl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (18. März 2008)

guckt euch mal das an... dann wisst ihr wer am coolsten und stärksten ist.

weder Arthas noch Illidan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist Blazer!!!
Tales of the Past III


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. März 2008)

Arthas
Arthas
Frostmourne

aber Illidan ist der bessere Liebhaber.


----------



## Funnykov (19. März 2008)

wie man am ende der warcraft 3 TFT kampagne lernt ---> arthas macht mit illidan mal nen sehr kurzen prozess ^^ sagt alles


----------



## Sreal (19. März 2008)

Also, 

1. Arthas onehittet illidan (noch nit lich king). 
2. Hat arthas einfach den besseren style.
3. Ist Frostmourne (neben dem Ashbringer der aber zur zeit corrumpiert ist ergo schwächter) Die mächtigste Waffe auf Azeroth. 


denke damit ist das klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und für alle die nicht auf story abgehen nochma.
1. Arthas isn lvl 80 encounter (höchstwahrscheinlich) Illidan n 70er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Arthas ist besser designed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Frostmourne lvl 80 item mit höheren stats (höchstwahrscheinlich).

ich spreche mich aber frei von jedem gerücht das Arthas als encounter und Frostmourne Als useable weapon ins spiel implementiert wird. Zumindest bete ich dafür.


----------



## Ravencall (28. April 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist Arthas nur durch seine Waffe stärker!
vom Style her liegt Illi meilenweit vorne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragaron (28. April 2008)

Frostmoure wird ne 2Handwaffe oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


warri need^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (28. April 2008)

Illidan ist kuhler,weil in sein Aussehen mehr phantasie gesteckt wurde..... Arthas ist stärker,da er Illidan geroxxort hat und mit lvl 80 nur besiegt werden kann und frostmourne ist stärker bzw. kuhler ,da arthas sie trägt (stärker Als illidan) und außerdem sidn 2 Handschwerter immer etwas edler....


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (28. April 2008)

Also Illidan ist vom Style her unbestritten an Platz Nr. 1

Und er ist stärker als Arthas Das was wir gesehen haben am Ende von Warcraft 3: TFT war einfach nur Billig. In Ashenvale waren sie sich Ebenbürtig denn findet Illidan den Schädel des Gul'dan und wird noch mächtiger und was ist mit Arthas ? der verbessert sich garnicht. Denn Arthas ist ein einfacher Schwertkämpfer aber Illidan ist ein mächtiger Magier, EIn sehr guter Kämpfer mit seinen zwillingsklingen UND er ist zur einen Hälfte ein Dämon würden sie nochmal aufeinander Stoßen also Arthas(nicht als Lichking) und Illidan würde er ihm sowas von der Arsch versohlen.

Coolere Waffen sind auch die Zwillingsklingen weil sie einfach nur Style haben... und Frostmourne ist einfach nur nen Zweihänder mit nem Bissle verzierung und der verzauberung Eisige waffe ^^

Also mein Vote:

Illidan
Illidan 
Zwillingsklingen von Azzinoth


----------



## Mompster (28. April 2008)

Arthas Piephahn ist doch gefroren, was soll der also schon groß reissen ohne seine künstliche Piephahnverlängerung Frostmourne...


Frage: Darf man hier Pimmel schreiben ?


----------



## Mikaster (28. April 2008)

Programmchef schrieb:


> 1. Arthas
> 2. Arthas
> 3. Frostmourne
> 
> ...



/sign

btw: 
/vote für Frostmourne als reine Schurkenwaffe   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(ich lass doch net nen deff tank oder hunter damit rumrennen!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. April 2008)

Illidan und Arthas sind gleichstark, obwohl Arthas Froustmourne hat. (Sieht man in der Wc3 Kampagne)

Erst als in der letzten Mission Arthas die Kraft vom Lich King zurück bekommt und verstärkt wird, ist Arthas stärker( Es hat noch keine Vereinigung statt gefunden !!! Arthas bekommt lediglich vom Lich King Energie dazu, merkt man in tft am chaos dmg und lvl up). Das stärkste bekannte Geschöpf in der Warcraft Story ist eh gerade Malfurion(Stärker als der Halbgott Cenarius und die Göttin der Lüfte, siehe Buch)(Ausgenommen die Titanen)(Wer die Bücher gelesen hat weiß was ich meine, Archi im allein Gang und dazu noch Deathwing schwer angeschlagen).

Frostmourne als reine DK Waffe wäre für die Story am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seufernator (28. April 2008)

Illidan hat einfach mehr Stil als Arthas
Arthas schlägt zwar Illidan, aber der hat dafür coolere Schwerter.


----------



## Lizard King (28. April 2008)

Seufernator schrieb:


> Illidan hat einfach mehr Stil als Arthas
> Arthas schlägt zwar Illidan, aber der hat dafür coolere Schwerter.



Illidan ist cool aber Arthas ist nunmal der Deathknight mit dem Dicken Zweihänder, da geht nix drüber!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem hat Arthas mehr Unschuldige auf dem Gewissen.


----------



## EnemyOfGod (28. April 2008)

Arthas ist einfach am coolsten und die Twinblades sehen einfach nur lächerlich aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cabber (28. April 2008)

Nunja... wenn Frostmourne unbesiegbar macht, dann ist Arthas garnich stärker oO

Cooler: Illi
Stärker: was weiss ich denn^^ also Illidan is bezwungen un mitWOTLK muss Arthas au dran glauben :>

Waffe: Frostmourne... Styleneed!


----------



## chinsai (28. April 2008)

und wieder eine bescheuerte umfrage zu wer ist schöner/cooler/stärker/etc


----------



## airace (28. April 2008)

mhh jetzt cool er illidan 
stärker auf alle fälle artahs (WC3 TFT) und jetzt ist arthas nochmal stärker weil er sich mit den lich king verbunden hat 
und die bessere waffe ist frostmoune


----------



## Kampfbananeeeee (28. April 2008)

illidan ist cooler

aber stärker kann er niemals sein, da arthas illidan besiegt hat und seine waffe is demnach auch besser


----------



## Scred (28. April 2008)

cooler:arthas
stärker:arthas
stärkste waffe:frostmoure


----------



## Captain_Chaos (28. April 2008)

Schwer zu sagen.

Vom Style her finde ich Illidan schon irgendwie besser.

Welcher von beiden allerdings stärker ist, vermag ich an dieser Stelle nicht einzuschätzen. 

Allerdings finde ich die Kriegsgleven viel genialer als Frostmourne. Ich wünschte mir, dass es sowas auch für normalsterbliche Spieler geben würde. Irgendeine normale Gleve als Einhandwaffe. Das sähe schon ziemlich genial aus.


----------



## Taroth (28. April 2008)

Frostmoure stinkt keiner hat bock mit 2h waffe rumzulaufen furor mit twin blades ftw =) und illidan is eh viel geiler =)


----------



## Chrissian (28. April 2008)

Cooler: Find Illidan cooler.

Stärker: Arthas. Das ist einfach Fakt. Er regiert die ganze Geissel,im Vergleich dazu ist Illidan mikrig.

Bessere Waffe: Frostmourne ist eindeutig die mächtigere Waffe,aber die Zwillingsklingen sind cooler.


----------



## Miracolos (28. April 2008)

Arthas, Arthas, Arthas

er war in wc3tft stärker, er ist in Wow, muss man mehr sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

alleine schon das video vom ende der menschenkampagne hat coolness-faktor gen unendlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dass eine klinge aus dem ewigen Eis die so mächtig ist dass sie einen in den Wahnsinn treibt und verdirbt besser ist als diese gammligen zwei Klingen, die eher ausschauen wie zwei kürschner messer mit mungo drauf,  is ja wohl irgendwie klar    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (28. April 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Cooler: Find Illidan cooler.
> 
> Stärker: Arthas. Das ist einfach Fakt. Er regiert die ganze Geissel,im Vergleich dazu ist Illidan mikrig.
> 
> Bessere Waffe: Frostmourne ist eindeutig die mächtigere Waffe,aber die Zwillingsklingen sind cooler.


schließ mich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. April 2008)

Wer verzapft den mist dass Frostmourne unbesiegbar macht?

das ist FALSCH. Töte den Lich-König, sprich Ner´Zhul, und die
Waffe ist nurnoch ein stück Stumpfes Metall. Aber so rockt die^^

In allen Punkten Siegt Arthas, und das ist auch richtig. Illidan
ist eben doch nur ein Verräter der alles und jeden, selbst seinen
Bruder verkauft nur um an Macht zu kommen.

MfG,

Schadoweye


----------



## Ninjutsu (28. April 2008)

Ich bin auf alles für Illidan, der ist von WC3 her auch ein starker Held,
und die Gleven macht das alles noch toller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-----------


----------



## Rhokan (28. April 2008)

cooler? hm, bevor arthas nen Todesritter wurde war er alles andere als cool^^, ich würd sagen gleich

stärker? auf jeden fall arthas mit frostmourne, in Wc3 hat illidan keine chance gegen ihn

End-Video von Warcraft III mir Arthas

Auch Arhtas als Todesritter wo er seinen Vater tötet (ihr werdet bestimmt UC wiedererkennen

Intro von WarCraft III The Frozen Throne (mit Illidan)

beides auf jedenfall lohnenswert zum anzuschauen

PS: in Wc3 sieht illidan TAUSEND MAL besser aus


----------



## moorhuhnxx (28. April 2008)

xD wie kann man das jetzt beurteilen? man weis bis aus der wracraft reihe nicht wie arthi in wow aussehen wird!


----------



## Occasus (28. April 2008)

Cooler? Arthas! Der wohnt doch schon seit ein paar Jahren in der Eiswüste.
Stärker? Arthas! Hat Illidan immerhin "gekillt"
Bessere Waffe? Arthas! Sieht cooler aus und ist viiiiiieeel stärker.


----------



## Tan (28. April 2008)

also illidan war geschichtlich immer mein lieblingsheld in wc3.

also cooler is er auf jeden, stärker auch, aber ich selbst find die illi blades hässlich. Mal schaun wie blizz frostmourne aussehen lässt.


----------



## theduke666 (28. April 2008)

Sind beides Vollhonks.


----------



## Eluneszorn (28. April 2008)

Frostmourne wird es in WotLk nicht geben als lootbares Item! 
Habe ich mal i wo gelesen,vllt sogar hier in  den News. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Illidan ist eine tragische Figur und kein Betrüger,jemand der aus Hass gehandelt hat weil er die Frau die er liebte nicht bekommen hat,trotzdem rettete er sie vor den Untoten und somit ihr Leben das macht ihn imho sehr sympathisch für mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich würde nie in den Black Temple gehen um Illidan zu legen,er ist für mich der Held in WoW!

Dagegen ist Arthas nicht nur ein Betrüger sondern auch ein Monster das viele Menschen,Hochelfen und Helden in Azeroth auf dem Gewissen hat,man denke nur daran welch grausames Schicksal er Sylvannas Windrunner beschert hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Er ist für mich der ultimative Bösewicht den ich gern mit Level 80 in seinen frostigen Hintern treten möchte.
Aber cool ist er nicht!

Für mich stehts 2:1 für Illidan nur in der Stärke ist Arthas wohl besser dank Frostmourne.


----------



## Blutschwert (28. April 2008)

Wer die vorherige Warcraft Trilogie nicht gespielt hat wird auf jeden fall für Illidan stimmen, weil sie Arthas nicht kennen. Arthas ist für mich der Hero schlecht hin von der ganzen Warcraft Welt. Er hat so viel durchgemacht und als er dann Froustmourne gefunden hat und noch zum Todesritter wurde da gings echt nicht mehr. Arthas ist der Gott in Warcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buddits (28. April 2008)

Cooler: Illi
Stärker: Arthas
Waffe: Hmm heute mal die Twinblades, aber ingame sehn die banane aus:-(

Illidan is voll lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amychan (28. April 2008)

Cooler ist definitiv Illi. :>
Der einzige Boss in WoW dem ich mich auf der Stelle anschließen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und seine Story is auch i-wie.... tragischer. :/
Ich mein... Arthas war einfach nur zu schwach und is diesem Gimpbrotmesser verfallen.... Illi hat sich "geopfert" um andere zu retten.

Folglich ist Illi in meinen Augen auch stärker. *G* Willentlich zumindest.
Jeder kann schließlich mit sonem Messer rumrennen. ^-^

Und die Waffen.... kp. Frostmourne ist so lala. Nen Schwert halt. Die Klingen sehen toll aus aber... naja Wayne. XD


----------



## Thagorr (28. April 2008)

Habsch ma entdeckt ka ob des priv server is... trotzdem geiler skin!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (28. April 2008)

Natürlich priv. Server.

Sieht schon sehr schick aus,der Griff ist mir jedoch zu unspektakulär.

Warscheinlich wird Frostmourne so aussehen,wie man es halt in echt kaufen kann,oder Blizz wird schon seine alten Concept Arts benutzen.


----------



## Thagorr (28. April 2008)

Najö also die skillz und fähigkeiten scheinen ir nicht übertrieben......
Vlt wird blizzard ja das Festung der stürme prinzip weiter benutzen das man Zu mächtige waffen nur für bosfights benutzen kann!


----------



## Tehodrakis (28. April 2008)

wie wo was kann man frostmoure kaufen (mir is klar das es aus plastik is) 
plz sag mir doch wo


----------



## hordecore (28. April 2008)

triple arthas.. is ja lvl 80 content


----------



## Big Tank (28. April 2008)

ICh finde Arthas um einiges cooler, er kommt viel böser rüber als Illidan

Arthas ist auch stärker

Frostmourne ist besser und cooler


----------



## naked92 (28. April 2008)

Arthas un so, u know ? xD


----------



## Big Tank (28. April 2008)

Thagorr schrieb:


> Habsch ma entdeckt ka ob des priv server is... trotzdem geiler skin!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



denke zu sieht das schwert am ende nicht aus und denke auch das es andere werte hat.

Aber sieht schon fast echt aus, nur man erkennt das es ein fake ist, ist einfach die abbildung von dem normalen schwert und dann eben bisschen frost drüber


----------



## Tehodrakis (28. April 2008)

weis keiner wo man das schwert herkriegt?


----------



## Gott92 (28. April 2008)

flame


----------



## L.Shandro (28. April 2008)

cool sind beide.
stärker eindeutig arthas! erstens hätte illi ohne arthas nichmal seine dämonenpower (schädel des guldan) und zweitens hat er ihn geplättet und das bevor er mit dem lich-king verschmolz wodurch er nochmal um einiges heftiger wurde!
waffe...guckt euch dochmal frostmourne an! gehts noch cooler bzw. stärker?


----------



## Pàscal1 (28. April 2008)

das wär doch ne idee fürn neues buffed Motto, so wie die dinger mit Schakes und Fidget also:

*Illidan* ist cooler als Arthas

bzw.

*Arthas* ist cooler als Illidan


----------



## zificult (28. April 2008)

logisch arthas


----------



## Dwarfhunter2 (28. April 2008)

ich bin mir nicht sicher aber konnte man sich auch die waffen vom illidan Kaufen  weil Frostmourne kann man ja kaufen also würd ich sagen Frostmourne obwohl wer will schon die riesen teile vom illidan haben


----------



## Zurk (28. April 2008)

nein und ich glaube blizz hat das so gemacht damit man sich nicht selber die hand abhackt
so könnte man dann ja kein wow mehr spielen^^


----------



## Galbadia (28. April 2008)

Also cooler is denk ich mal, Illidan, die dicken Hörner, die Flügel...

Stärker is Arthas, mit Frostmourn und so, aber Arthas find ich net so toll, ausserdem hat er Muradin getötet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frostmourne is ganz klar besser...


----------



## Seacore (28. April 2008)

lukaten schrieb:


> is ja auch irgendwie logisch das arthas  in tft illi nicht killn konnte ich mein der
> is ja ein 25 raidboss und arthas is nur allein und daher respekt



Made my Day xDD

echt der geilste Kommi bis jetzt^^


----------



## Dragim (28. April 2008)

arthas
arthas
frostmoune, so einfach is das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sreal (28. April 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> wie wo was kann man frostmoure kaufen (mir is klar das es aus plastik is)
> plz sag mir doch wo



Das kannste beim blizzshop oder so kaufen, kostet jedoch so weit ich weiss 95$ und es ist nicht aus plastik.. da gabs zumindest mal ne news drüber auf wowszene.


----------



## Suina (28. April 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> weis keiner wo man das schwert herkriegt?



das schwert is ned aus plastik... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.epicweapons.com/products/frostmourne/

cooles ding  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyreel (28. April 2008)

^^ aber eindeutig 
Coolness : Arthas
Stärker : Arthas
Waffe : Frostmourne
Arthas is einfach nur bessa ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Greets Tyreel


----------



## Murgul5 (28. April 2008)

Meiner meinung nach:

Illidan
Illidan
Frostmoure


----------



## MaZz3 (28. April 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Arthas hat über Illidan gesiegt ----> Arthas ist stärker.



Illidan war bloß AFK



Hinack schrieb:


> Arthas hat sein eigenes Volk verraten, obwohl er es eigentlich retten wollte ----> Arthas is cool irwie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er war besoffen und hat iwie alles verplant ^^

Das kann man alles aus der Story rauslesen ^^


MfG MaZz3 ^^


----------



## Nayka (29. April 2008)

Malfurion >>>> ALL
hat sogar Hogger Hero alleine geschafft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eluneszorn (29. April 2008)

naked92 schrieb:


> Arthas un so, u know ? xD


Das sagt jemand der 2 Blutelfen Chars spielt??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mann der Typ hat fast euer gesamtes Volk hingerichtet und eure Heldin zu seiner Sklavin gemacht.
Was meinst du denn wer für die Todesschneise verantwortlich ist?

Also wenn ich nen Blutelfen spielen würde,ich würde den so hassen wie niemand anderen NPC in WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spireftw (29. April 2008)

1. Arthas: Weiol Nordend nun einmal kalt ist.

2. Arthas: Weil der besser aussieht^^

3. Frostmourne: Weil mein Server so heißt...


----------



## Zuldaar (29. April 2008)

ich glaube die schablars von illidan sind im RL nur zum sepukku zu gebrauchen, der kampf zwischen den beiden wäre auch lustig, da ginge rein gornix


----------



## Lowblade (29. April 2008)

Cooler = Illidan
Stärker = Arthas
besser = Frostmourne

is doch klar oda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2008)

MaZz3 schrieb:


> Illidan war bloß AFK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und arthas braucht < 10min,obwohl er im enrage war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Lowblade schrieb:


> Cooler = Illidan
> Stärker = Arthas
> besser = Frostmourne
> 
> ...


ja


----------



## Morpheus44 (10. September 2008)

cooler: Illidan
stärker: Arthas
Waffe: Frostmourne


----------



## Darkfire936 (11. September 2008)

Der coolste:Arthas.Schon von der Geschichte her ist er viel cooler als Arthas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Stärkste:Arthas ganz klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frostmourne oder die Kriegsgleven?:Auch ganz klar Frostmourne schon vom aussehen her viel cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (11. September 2008)

arthas hat die bessere waffe is dadruch auch stärker aber ich finde er sieht scheiße aus  XD Alter mann mit grauen haaren...


----------



## setepenset (12. September 2008)

rein von der WC3-Speilmechanik:
Illidan hat Manaburn, ohne Mana hat Arthas nur noch sein Schwert
... juhu - das reißt es auch wenn Illidan Metamorph macht, zumal Arthas durch Manaburn auch Lebenspunkte verliert und Illidan +500 durch Metamorph erhält
da bringen auch die passiven Fähigkeiten nichts mehr (im 1on1)
...verstehe daher auch nicht den Inhalt der Endsequenz, ich glaub Arthas hatte da einfach nur Luck gehabt - kann mir das anders nicht erklären


in WoW wird lider Arthas stärker sein - wäre doch nur Northrend zuerst gepatched worden und nicht ie Scherbenwelt....

und was soll an nem Typen so "cool" sein, der seine Seele verliert und dann seinen Vater tötet, nur weil er schneller an "Macht" kommen möchte - Arthas kommt in WC3 nunmal als der totale Noob rüber, tut mir nicht Leid, das ist einfach so...
Da folge ich lieber den Befehlen eines Manajunkies... gut ich spiele ja auch Blutelf, aber echt mal - lieber  n Junkie der sich unter Kontrolle hat, als ein Typ er sich selbst und seine Herkunft verleumdet und sich gnz Großartig findet Marionetten spielen zu lassen - Illidan ist einfach wahrhaftiger und in sich konsistenter, abgesehen davon das große Hexenmeistervorbild (was WC3 betrifft), denke ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (12. September 2008)

Am coolsten: Deine Mutter.
Mal ganz ehrlich: WTF?


----------

